# Walking Stick Manuals????????



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

i know savateaustralia.com has them and also ejmas.com
has them

anymore souces out there

thanks


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

It seems like everyone has a cane video out these days.


----------



## moromoro (May 26, 2003)

who else has cane videos????????

any links to them??????


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 26, 2003)

www.paladin-press.com 
has a new video on La Canne.  Havn't seen it, can make no recommendation.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## moromoro (May 27, 2003)

that is the same one as the one offered by savateaustralia.com


----------

